# My Corgi is Shedding like crazy



## corgilover (Jan 25, 2007)

This is my first Corgi and I know that she will shed and what not. But I just brushed her and pulled out an entire cereal bowl full of hair and then some. Can some one please tell me why she is shedding like this in January. She is only 1 year old.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

1) she's just blowing coat

2) she's developed a skin allergie- is it coming out in patches? Or, all over? Are there red patches? 

3) she's ill in some way- has she lost weight? are her eyes still bright? is she more lethargic then normal? 

Need more information.


----------



## bkclove21 (Jan 25, 2007)

I live with two corgis and I know just what you are going through. I am also a dog groomer, so with that Ive learned the best ways to control it. They will need to be "blown out" with a high velocity dryer and then brushed out professionally at least once a month. You should go ahead and get your little baby use to being brushed weekly and I usually just take mine outside so i don't have to worry about the amount of fur and where its going. The two best brushes I have found are The Furminator and a Zoom Groom both can be purchased online or at local petstores. Corgis are the best natured dogs I wouldn't trade them or there fur for the world. Good Luck!!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*omega 3*

you could put omega 3 fatty acids or flax seed oil it helps there coats and over all health of dogs try it you can get these at walmart in pharmacy


----------



## corgilover (Jan 25, 2007)

Snowshoe said:


> 1) she's just blowing coat
> 
> 2) she's developed a skin allergie- is it coming out in patches? Or, all over? Are there red patches?
> 
> ...


Snowshoe,

I dont really know how to explain it. She is a tri colored corgi and her body is mostly black and underneath the black it white to greyish. So the white is coming throught the black and in those areas I can pull out a good bit of fur and it is real soft and fluffy like. No I do not see any red patches. I haven't noticed anything different in her personality or anything else.


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

If anyone is interested in a forum solely about Corgis this is the best.

http://www.gocorgi.com/forums/



> Corgis are the best natured dogs I wouldn't trade them or there fur for the world. Good Luck!!


I can vouch for that statement. They are about as sweet,. well behaved and loving pets you could ever find. They love to romp and play...or FRAP as some call it.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

^Good forum, I go there. >^^;<

Shippo just hit his one-year mark and has started blowing his coat. I was fully prepared, although dreading it lmfao... I just use a slicker, undercoat rake, and Kong Zoom Groom each day to remove all that loose hair. I also use what is called a mat breaker because it thins and is a nice tool to thin his "pants" (the fur on his butt lol), and is also helpful if he happens to get a mat here or there.

So, it sounds to me like the normal coat-blowing. It means your baby is growing up. >^^;<

I don't think a professional groomer is required for most things, unless you aren't capable of grooming your own dog/don't have time/don't feel like it (not that there's anything wrong with it, but a corgi does not "need" a professional lol, that would just be a perk). I've always groomed all my dogs myself. All you need is a sprayer attachment for the shower, some good shampoo/conditioner (depending on coat) and the right brushes, etc. and probably a love for, well... grooming lol... >^^;<

My corgi is also a "fluffy" so even more fun! >@[email protected]<


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

> My corgi is also a "fluffy" so even more fun! >@[email protected]<


Yep-talk about a real "fur ball"!! No sweeter dogs exist.


----------

